# September 11, 2001 Islam Attacks The USA



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

On September 11, 2001, 19 evil islamists, in the United States as a result of a generous immigration policy, hijacked 4 passenger airliners and coordinated a series of attacks that murdered 2977 and injured over 6000. The motive was an islamic fatwa, or a declaration of war against the United States of America by al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden. 

Two planes crashed into the twin World Trade Center towers, one into The Pentagon and the fourth plane crashed into a field near Shanksville, PA after the passengers fought back and thwarted the muslim's intended crash destination which was later determined to be The White House or The US Capitol.

It has been 15 years since this tragedy occurred, what have we learned?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> It has been 15 years since this tragedy occurred, what have we learned?


The few that were and still are watching have had our worst fears confirmed. We are indeed under attack, an attack being enabled and launched by our own government.

Most are in denial and cannot/don't want to handle the truth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Those of us who are lucid have learned that there are those Muslims who are sincere about the Islamic mandate to destroy, enslave or convert those who are not Muslim.
We have also learned our own government is complicit.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The only thing I have learned is , #1 you can't trust Islam , #2 you can't trust the government , # 3 LOCK & LOAD , # 4 be ready for anything .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My feelings are not complicated at all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Some people have changed direction for the good. Isn't 911 and later attacks what started the whole prepper train of thought or movement? If the attacks somehow woke people up to how fragile our society is. Forcing many to actually get off their rear ends and do something. I see it as the one positive thing that came out of the attacks.

Now if we could just get our dumb--- leaders to get the same message. 

Can't believe it was 15 years. I remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I was 11, I woke up early to play spider man video games, and shortly after I arose, my dad came in and told me we were going to the neighbors to watch tv ( we had a tv but no cable), and I thought "ok". We sat there watching some boring news about a fire somewhere I had never been, when all the sudden something crashed into the building on tv. My neighbor starting crying, my dad held her hand and said it was ok and I learned that evil is more than an abstract concept.

My mom had prepped for y2k, and we all sort of thought it was cute and good she had a little hobby. 9-11-01 changed all that; it wasn't a cute little hobby anymore. 
We then started to prep, knowing that right down the road was a plant manufacturing electronic parts for something just begging to be talked about: UAVs.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

UW system says it was A plot by Bush not islamists. But we know the truth no madder how they try to hide it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Right after it happened, it was amazing how the country came together. But that didn't last long, did it? Then we became more divided than ever. It's still on a downhill slide.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

We also learned that profiling (identifying and knowing the enemy) is still valid and necessary. If you raise chickens, and across the field is a rabbit, a squirrel, and a ****, libtards say all are equal and not a threat. Reality says never mind the squirrel or rabbit and address the real threat, the ****.

Mooseslimes are *****!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberals want to import them by the millions so they will get rid of Christians and American values under the guise of religious tolerance. By the way, I was living about 5 miles from where the 4th plane went down.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Liberals want to import them by the millions so they will get rid of Christians and American values under the guise of religious tolerance.


^^^^^^ It really is that simple.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I learned to get my information from multiple sources and even then you almost never get the whole truth.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My blood boils everyday but even higher today! I had friends on duty at American and Untied main operations centers that day, I can't imagine what that was
like for them! I have a co-worker who lost his parents on American 77! My country was attacked! I'll never forget!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There are no words that can express the sorrow I feel for all the lives that were lost or the anger towards those that masterminded and carried out the attack. This is a very sad day for the United States.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I remember that morning well. I left the gym early that Am and went home to eat and take a shower before I went to the office. I had oatmeal with mixed frozen fruit and half a F'n baked chicken. 

So I walk out to my car and remember thinking how great the air felt.......how pretty blue the sky was. I get into my car and my phone rings. 

It's a friend of mine and he ask if Im watching the news. I say no, but I could tell by his voice that something major was happening. He proceeds to tell me that a plane has hit the towers in N.Y.

I start cursing and hang up and run back inside to the TV. 

As I'm watching the second plane hits. I called the office and tell everyone there what's up and that I'll be late. 

Then the towers fall.......couldn't believe what I was seeing was actually happening.


----------

